# food plots?



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

well I'm not trying to sell myself just seeing if there is any interest in this I have been putting food plots in for a local(ask not to use ther name)sportsman club and the guys I have been working with suggested I should advertise putting them in I guess what I'm wondering is is there any interest for someone paying for a food plot and if so what would you guys think is a fair price I know some of it would depend on how far away you would have to travel what I have been doing is clearing the areas discing them up seeding and dragging so that the seeds get covered right now it is mostly millet and sorgrum? with a few spots of corn winter wheat and alfalfa mostly for a pheasent project anyways guys let me know thanks


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Where are you located?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I'd highly suggest insuring yourself before doing any work for money. It could save you in the long run.


----------



## bwhntr4168 (May 18, 2005)

good advice magis also i just finished putting 3 plots in and i wouldnt know what to charge but i can tell you it cant be to much! wow was that work !!!!! i put in whitetail clover and man i had no idea what i was getting into!!!!!


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm located in eastern ohio 1/2 hour south of east liverpool I have all the equipment for the 3 piont hitch for my tractor all I think I'm going to need is a sprayer for weed killer and liquid fertilizer also any idea where you can get insured through


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I would check with your agent to see if you could get a rider on your homeowners policy.


----------

